# GPU-Z and Radeon HD 6800?



## MikyKew (Aug 27, 2010)

Some guy from China postes this. Is it possbile that GPU-Z can recognize next-gen graphic cards?

Source


----------



## KingPing (Aug 27, 2010)

Although i'm skeptical about this, it's that time of the year again so i wouldn't be surprised if this is real.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2010)

nothing i can see in the gpuz part of the screenshot that suggests it's fake


----------



## inferKNOX (Aug 27, 2010)

Woohooo! This is getting exciting... XD


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 27, 2010)

i have never run vantage,so how does the score look? better then todays cards?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 27, 2010)

Uh beat this score for a 5870.

"At the end of the night Sami was able to break the single GPU world record on 3DMark Vantage Extreme with a score of X11364"

Not by much though.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Aug 27, 2010)

lucky son of a bxxxh if it's true 

although i'm calling bull poop on this, as why would their not be a bios or device id ?

me thinks someones been tinkering with rbe 1.25


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 27, 2010)

Damn. That looks like a powerhouse card.  Wonder if that was the 6850 or 6870. If it is the 6850 by any chance, the 68xx series and 69xx series are going to be some extremely powerful cards.


----------



## inferKNOX (Aug 27, 2010)

I hope it's the 6850 at the most!!

EDIT: Please be a 6830! XD
The lower the card this is (if it's not fake), the better the performance the ones higher up will have, so I hope it's a 6830, considering it's saying it's "6800 series".

@W1zz: have you written the string "ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series" into GPU-Z, as in the name field here? Or does it get that string from elsewhere like the driver maybe?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 27, 2010)

What they do.... write their own driver for the thing?  Ati often don't even get the drivers right for cards on release never mind a card not released for months.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 27, 2010)

Before someone calls BS on that memory clock, it's very much possible with 7 GT/s memory chips (specified for 1750 MHz actual, 3500 MHz DDR, 7000 MHz effective).


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 27, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Before someone calls BS on that memory clock, it's very much possible with 7 GT/s memory chips (specified for 1750 MHz actual, 3500 MHz DDR, 7000 MHz effective).



it would be the logical thing do to!would be more cost effective then bigger bus


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2010)

the string you see in the first field is from the vga driver, the same text that shows up all over your system


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 27, 2010)

My math must suck cause that keeps working out to 50% faster than a 5870 for me. That can't be right.


----------



## wolf (Aug 27, 2010)

holy hell look at that memory bandwidth, next gen GDDR5 FTW.

given on this hefty preset and beta drivers its already 25%+ faster than a 5870, my hopes are climbing!


----------



## sapetto (Aug 27, 2010)

looking good  And if its true the card will be a monster


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 27, 2010)

Im getting all tingerly inside, Im so excited I feel like dat kid on youtube who opens up his N64 at Christmas time 205GB/s 

I wonder if they would make another eyefinity6 card, maybe the reference HD6870 will have a 256bit bus width and 2GB GDDR5 RAM then they bring out a HD6870 eyefinity6 512bit Bus width and 4GB GDDR5 RAM, I can't really see that happening but I want it too


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 27, 2010)

If they make 2 GB standard I'm betting there won't be 4 GB versions, no use. Which is what I'm hoping for. I had a 1 GB card like 4 years ago, time to move up.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 27, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> If they make 2 GB standard I'm betting there won't be 4 GB versions, no use. Which is what I'm hoping for. I had a 1 GB card like 4 years ago, time to move up.



I don't see them making it standard just yet, I would guess that the majority of PC users worldwide have 19 inch screens or less, at those resolutions they would see no benefit above 1GB and therefore would be flushing their hard earned down the crapper TBH.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 27, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> lucky son of a bxxxh if it's true
> 
> although i'm calling bull poop on this, as why would their not be a bios or device id ?
> 
> me thinks someones been tinkering with rbe 1.25



There is, but it is blanked out, probably so whoever leaked the screens can't be tracked by the BIOS version and Device ID.


----------



## JATownes (Aug 27, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Uh beat this score for a 5870.
> 
> "At the end of the night Sami was able to break the single GPU world record on 3DMark Vantage Extreme with a score of X11364"
> 
> Not by much though.



IF this true, which I hope it is, these are amazing chips.  The 5870 in this Vantage run was clocked at 1250 core/1390 mem and it was beat by a card running a 850Mhz core!!!


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 27, 2010)

Why can't it determine memory size? It knows it's GDDR5, it knows it's bus width, it knows the bandwidth but not the amount of vRAM?



JATownes said:


> IF this true, which I hope it is, these are amazing chips.  The 5870 in this Vantage run was clocked at 1250 core/1390 mem and it was beat by a card running a 850Mhz core!!!



The RAM used certainly offset the core frequency's difference...and it seems that the mem is still overclockable, as of course the core is.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 27, 2010)

JATownes said:


> IF this true, which I hope it is, these are amazing chips.  The 5870 in this Vantage run was clocked at 1250 core/1390 mem and it was beat by a card running a 850Mhz core!!!



And that worries me a bit, simply as this is not supposed to be "from the ground up new architecture" where the 5 series was and the 5850 was 17% faster than the 4890 across the board.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Why can't it determine memory size? It knows it's GDDR5, it knows it's bus width, it knows the bandwidth but not the amount of vRAM?



could be misreadings. there is no clear code path for any hd 6000 stuff


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Sigh, time to start saving up again


----------



## ERazer (Aug 27, 2010)

if its true, way to go red team!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2010)

awesome, now kick it up to 320bit instead , and give us 2560 MB on the card


----------



## KainXS (Aug 27, 2010)

looks interesting, sold my 5970's last week so i'm waiting to see how good these are


----------



## wolf (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm keen to see what they did with the ROP count, Nvidia always seem to be a leg up on that, have been for a while. I've always felt this is able to help Nvidia considerably maintaining the most powerful single GPU's.

ATi stayed at 16 while nvidia did a generation of 24 ROPS (G80), then 32 ROPS (GT200), now that ATi are up to 32 Nvidia jumped to 48 (GF100).

having said that ATi's core clocks are always a decent bit higher, so I bet if the architectural improvements + increased memory bandwidth are enough, they'd do just fine.


----------



## jasper1605 (Aug 27, 2010)

This makes me feel bad for my 5850 toxic.  There WAS a point in time where it used to be considered one of the kings.  It appears it will be dropped a few notches with this guy.


----------



## wolf (Aug 27, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> This makes me feel bad for my 5850 toxic.  There WAS a point in time where it used to be considered one of the kings.  It appears it will be dropped a few notches with this guy.



sorry to say it but its already dropped a few notches... Ati have two cards faster and so does Nvidia, nowadays you'd need two to be one of the 'kings'  remember, the card is almost one year old.

not downplaying it, I've owned a 5870 and 5850, even at the same time so I love 5850's to bits, I'd suggest in a few months when all this new sham-wazzle comes out to grab a second for crossfire, or consider a 6850 if they live up to the prowess of the 5850.


----------



## jasper1605 (Aug 27, 2010)

wolf said:


> sorry to say it but its already dropped a few notches... Ati have two cards faster and so does Nvidia, nowadays you'd need two to be one of the 'kings'  remember, the card is almost one year old.
> 
> not downplaying it, I've owned a 5870 and 5850, even at the same time so I love 5850's to bits, I'd suggest in a few months when all this new sham-wazzle comes out to grab a second for crossfire, or consider a 6850 if they live up to the prowess of the 5850.



Yeah, I just remember being excited when I bought it because GF100s weren't out and the only cards beating it were 5870 and 5970 (though unavailable anywhere lol).  I think I'll be quite content with this little guy for a long time as I have yet to find anything that's really bogged it down


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> Yeah, I just remember being excited when I bought it because GF100s weren't out and the only cards beating it were 5870 and 5970 (though unavailable anywhere lol).  I think I'll be quite content with this little guy for a long time as I have yet to find anything that's really bogged it down



Meaning you don't have to buy the best to have what is best for you.


----------



## bear jesus (Aug 28, 2010)

Going by the gpu name on gpu-z it would be the card listed as "233,CAYMAN XT (6718),NI CAYMAN" in the catalyst 10.8 drivers would it not?

and as far as i knew the xt would be the top card and a few sites are reporting cayman as the 68xx so could that shot possibly be the 6870?

so umm is xt or pro the top card? it feels like so long since ati droped them from their retail branding i cant remember


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 28, 2010)

wonder if my e8400 will bottleneck this (in real world gaming, not that benchmark crap) ;D


----------



## jasper1605 (Aug 28, 2010)

erocker said:


> Meaning you don't have to buy the best to have what is best for you.



I would love to have the best as it is always the best for me  however when bank accounts start turning blood red I have to reconsider that statement lol.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 28, 2010)

bear jesus said:


> Going by the gpu name on gpu-z it would be the card listed as "233,CAYMAN XT (6718),NI CAYMAN" in the catalyst 10.8 drivers would it not


yes



> and as far as i knew the xt would be the top card and a few sites are reporting cayman as the 68xx so could that shot possibly be the 6870?
> 
> so umm is xt or pro the top card? it feels like so long since ati droped them from their retail branding i cant remember



xt is 6870, pro is 6850. at least that's how it has been for the last generations


----------



## bear jesus (Aug 28, 2010)

To be honest if the score and what little information in the picture is true it's starting to look like i may be saving up for an ati 6870, i was so close to going bk to nvidia again

I am looking forward to these cards so much right now, not only for thier own performance and features but also for the price drops of the 5xxx and g4xx... It really looks like christmas will be coming early to a lot of people like me looking to upgrade our gpu's


----------



## digibucc (Aug 28, 2010)

anyone wanna buy a couple 5850s?  (jk)


----------



## bear jesus (Aug 28, 2010)

digibucc said:


> anyone wanna buy a couple 5850s?  (jk)



I wonder if you may say that seriously in a couple months


----------



## surfingerman (Aug 28, 2010)

> wonder if my e8400 will bottleneck this (in real world gaming, not that benchmark crap) ;D



come on please no flame baiting yet, BTW no one here believes seriously that you get max frames with a watchamacallit 84hundred



> I am looking forward to these cards so much right now, not only for thier own performance and features but also for the price drops of the 5xxx and g4xx...



im not only looking forward to THEIR performance, im also looking forward to the ATI flamers attacking the NVIDIA GPU thread, its going to be epic trolling, fun fun


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm going out on a limb and call BS on that screenshot. It looks kinda tampered with.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 28, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm going out on a limb and call BS on that screenshot. It looks kinda tampered with.



w1z said in another post with (i think) the same screenshot, that nothing about it looked tampered. it was def a 6800 SS, and i am almost positive it was the same one as this.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 28, 2010)

i didnt say that the screenshot was real, or that the card exists, or that the data is correct.

all i said was that i dont see any evidence that the screenshot is fake


----------



## wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i didnt say that the screenshot was real, or that the card exists, or that the data is correct.
> 
> all i said was that i dont see any evidence that the screenshot is fake



very diplomatic, but understandably so too.

until your actually provided with an engineering sample you cant make GPU-Z properly recognise one right?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 28, 2010)

wolf said:


> very diplomatic, but understandably so too.
> 
> until your actually provided with an engineering sample you cant make GPU-Z properly recognise one right?



not diplomatic, just carefully picking the correct words.

having a card here is easiest, but also no problem if someone had a card to test test builds on. 

already working with amd on adding support, at the corporate red tape pre-approval stage right now


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 28, 2010)

WOOOHOO LoL bench , and that's not the new core , that's a hybrid with something new but still using old other part that make it stay 40nm, I don't blame TSMC at all , come on technology is going up so fast but the process is not ready yet it would make it same deal as with nvidia who wanted to force out something that's hard to do.

Just give TMSC the time i think they're the most up to date fab anyways, and it's not "TSMC having problems with 40nm process" as VIRAL TECH SITEZ reported , it's NVIDIAS OWN CHIP that was to blame , as those blamed TSMC and not nvidia for very low yields.

And going with 40nm here is good choice for ati in any possible way , 28nm process isn't yet ready (and neither would 32nm be if continued) so don't banghead into the solid wall, got a new part of the GPU , updating the older part and optimizing , a stable process and no need to worry about yields , 

So not go just hey this is a rebrand oh crap , no it's completely updated as they said , and if the scores are true that would make sense, and just .... HOW DAMN THEN THE NORTHEN ISLANDS WOULD BE ????


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 28, 2010)

if it is true and the 6870 at this point only is 25% better than the 5870 then what will happen when drivers acually support it?? we are looking at a maximum 35% performance increase and thats nothing to bat an eye at. anyone here have photoshop?? it would be pretty easy to tell if the SS was fake. just find the source dowlad it and find out if there are different layers and if text was added in. its been done before. why not.

EDIT when the 5970 was leaked everyone called BS because of the cards size, as we found out it wasnt BS at all


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 28, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> if it is true and the 6870 at this point only is 25% better than the 5870 then what will happen when drivers actually support it?? we are looking at a maximum 35% performance increase and thats nothing to bat an eye at. anyone here have photoshop?? it would be pretty easy to tell if the SS was fake. just find the source dowlad it and find out if there are different layers and if text was added in. its been done before. why not.
> 
> EDIT when the 5970 was leaked everyone called BS because of the cards size, as we found out it wasn't BS at all



Well I have an eye for photoshop. However if properly done its IMPOSSIBLE to tell if something has been tampered with. Now with that being said I feel that SS is fake and Ill tell you why.

The text in the tab view looks to be a different resolution then the text in the info boxes. Now I could be wrong but thats what I question. Its tough to tell with such a small picture.


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 28, 2010)

Now wouldn't X11K put it in the 5970 area. Man if that is the case.... just imagine the Double chip version. 
Were would that be (KNowing ATI's crummy scaling) Around X17k or more. Nice!

Good thing I have already been saving for a couple of these bad boys from this gen. Although I think I am going 6850 from the get go this time not all the way to the 6870. XX50 cards are usually the Price performance cards anyway!


----------



## digibucc (Aug 29, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i didnt say that the screenshot was real, or that the card exists, or that the data is correct.
> 
> all i said was that i dont see any evidence that the screenshot is fake



of course - did not mean to imply otherwise (if i did)


----------



## surfingerman (Aug 29, 2010)

i dont think its possible to know if its real or fake, however personally id say its most likely real, because i also looked over it in photoshop splitting up colors ext to try and find signs of faking and i couldn't, however it may not be detectable because the image quality is poor, its been reduced in size by jpeg degrading the original image quality, however the performance thats suggested here is exactly what i was expecting, even if it was fake, id say this is exactly what you would expect form 6800, so if its a fake it was taken care to be realistic and with a good amount of research and time


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 29, 2010)

edit


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 29, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I have an eye for photoshop. However if properly done its IMPOSSIBLE to tell if something has been tampered with. Now with that being said I feel that SS is fake and Ill tell you why.
> 
> The text in the tab view looks to be a different resolution then the text in the info boxes. Now I could be wrong but thats what I question. Its tough to tell with such a small picture.



They're the same size. I tried it with my own screenshot too at the same image size. The text in the info boxes and the tab view are exactly the same obviously. But when I changed to the Basic theme, it LOOKED a bit different between the two.


----------



## DarkStarr (Sep 2, 2010)

looks freaking awesome to me and it seems AMD is gonna stay on top (since its no longer ATi) and it also looks like their going back to two dual chip cards from this,
_235,ANTILLES PRO (671C),NI CAYMAN
236,ANTILLES XT (671D),NI CAYMAN_
so looks like there is gonna be a 6970 and a 6950 and if so wow. On top of that the northern island chips are hybrid chips containing parts from both southern islands and evergreen because the 32 nm process has been shelved by every chip maker so then the southern island chips should be massively powerful compared to the 5k series, likely at least 50% more powerful than the current chips if the NI chips are 25% better and they are hybrid chips.


----------

